# Please say a prayer for my son!!!



## "CB" 257 (Jul 3, 2014)

My son Chais Boyt is 21 and was in a bad car wreck today. He has got a broke leg and bad head trama. His brain is swelling bad. This is my baby and only God can touch him. Please lift his name up to God. Thanks and God Bless you all. This is my son Chais. He loves to hunt and fish.


----------



## georgia357 (Jul 4, 2014)

So sorry to hear about your son Chais.  Will be praying for a fast and full recovery.


----------



## oops1 (Jul 4, 2014)

You got em.. Praying for a full and speedy recovery .


----------



## whitetailfreak (Jul 4, 2014)

You got it bud. Prayers sent.


----------



## Milkman (Jul 4, 2014)

I know your pain brother........... prayers sent from Monroe today for Chris


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 4, 2014)

Prayers sent from Lagrange for a swift recovery.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jul 4, 2014)

Done.


----------



## fullstrut (Jul 4, 2014)

Said a prayer for him.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 4, 2014)

Prayers being sent for a complete and quick recovery for your son.


----------



## speedcop (Jul 4, 2014)

our prayers for Gods healing for Chais and comfort for you


----------



## sniper22 (Jul 4, 2014)

Prayers lifted. God can heal all and will take care of your baby. Remember,  he's actually God's baby and we only gwt the pleasure of watching em grow. 
If there's anything that I can do, don't hesitate to let me know.


----------



## dapperdon (Jul 4, 2014)

Prayers sent for Chais and your Family.


----------



## gacowboy (Jul 4, 2014)

Lifted him up in Prayer.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 4, 2014)

Thoughts and prayers...


----------



## GCG1897 (Jul 4, 2014)

Prayers sent for you all.


----------



## MX5HIGH (Jul 4, 2014)

Praying for your son and the rest of the family and the medical staff treating him.


----------



## 270wsm (Jul 5, 2014)

praying


----------



## Sargent (Jul 6, 2014)

Sent.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 7, 2014)

prayers sent


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 9, 2014)

My Prayers are added as well.


----------



## CAL90 (Jul 9, 2014)

Prayers have been sent


----------



## love the woods (Jul 9, 2014)

prayers sent for peace for the family, and healing for your son.


----------



## Hardhead (Jul 13, 2014)

I will pray for your son and your family.God bless you all.


----------



## bwromine (Jul 22, 2014)

My prayer for your son and you and family is that you submit yourself to God's will. He is incapable of evil an only wants good to come from life's adversities. He is capable and has a plan for your son and you. Trust Him and may He hold you close in these difficult times .I know this because I've been there. Peace, and remember---"you can place all your anxieties upon Him for you are His special concern."    I Peter  5:7
                                                    (Phillips translation)


----------

